# Beamer's soccer ball



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer is just a little too obsessive with his soccer ball sometimes! He loves it to death and gets so worked up! Here are some pictures of him playing.










Mom, why are you taking pictures??









Aren't you going to kick it??







































Enjoy!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

To funny. I bet it wears him out pretty quick though


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My daughter has been dying to play soccer with Tucker, and now Bella, but Tucker pops the ball instead of pushing it around with his nose.  Does Beamer chomp on the ball or just carry it around?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cute pictures. Cookie has popped all our soccer balls, but it looks like yours is still in good shape! 



OutWest said:


> My daughter has been dying to play soccer with Tucker, and now Bella, but Tucker pops the ball instead of pushing it around with his nose.  Does Beamer chomp on the ball or just carry it around?


For some good dog soccer, try a 9 inch holee roller :








Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy, 5-Inches (Colors Vary): Pet Supplies


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick adored all 4 of his soccer balls. Still have all of them. He had 1 with this strap attached. Never used the strap. His favorite was when I would throw it up on the house roof and he would catch it in the air on its way down.
Beamer looks like a real Pele.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer loves his soccer ball! He hasn't popped any yet... and this is a ball I have had for over 10 years. He has just torn off one of the little pentagon patterns from the ball (that was falling off anyway). I kick the ball, he runs and then carries it around. I am going to get him a new kind of ball for Christmas (a chuck-it soccer ball). I think he will love it!

BriGuy- We have one of those but smaller, so maybe I can consider a larger one for him! He isn't a big lover of the smaller one (though he did love it when I put a squeaky toy inside of it!)

It is funny, too, that my last golden, Ginger, loved playing soccer. The ball I am using is the same one I had for her. Just another reason why my Beamer boy is my heart dog <3.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a great player, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pictures. That is one happy golden boy!


----------

